# semi floppy ear



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

So... My 10 week old GSD, has almost straight perfect years. However one of them tilts inside a little on his left side, should I tape them because of that one ear? I guess pics would be better to show you guys, what other alternatives can I use? 
'
For instance when he plays tug or bites, I noticed both ears fold back nicely.. So that must exercise his facial muscles supporting his ears?

I'll take a pic so I can show you guys.

Anyways what can be done?


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Shoulda posted in general my bad.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually it should have been posted in the "Ears Up" section, but regardless, it's normal for ears not to stand at that age. Don't do anything now... let the ears go up naturally. 

Take a look at this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Actually it should have been posted in the "Ears Up" section, but regardless, it's normal for ears not to stand at that age. Don't do anything now... let the ears go up naturally.
> 
> Take a look at this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html












This is what I'm describing right here. Notice how one is more dominate in terms of its rigidity standing up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If the puppy is only 10 weeks old it's completely normal. Some dogs ears don't stand up until they're 6 months old. Don't be surprised if you wake up one morning and they're both standing and the next morning, they're both flopped over. It's all normal stuff until the puppy is done teething.

Look through all the threads in the ears up section of the forum. It's very common for every GSD pup. 

Ears Up?????? - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

All first time gsd owners are concerned about the ears, that is what brought me to this site when my boy was a pup. Like the others have said just read through the posts, it is just a normal phase he is going through. He will be fine, and he is a beautiful little guy.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is mine at 12 weeks


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

kitmcd said:


> Here is mine at 12 weeks


B'AWWWW I cant even handle it those ears are the cutest things! I am so jealous that I never got to have a floppy ear stage with my girl.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

What his ears are doing right now is perfectly normal. They are doing what I like to call "the crazy ear dance".

Cute pup BTW! =)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's 10 weeks old. leave his ears alone. Dont even worry about it until AFTER teething is done and over with which is usually around 6-7 months of age. Enjoy the crazy ears. Some people dont get that level of cute with their pups ears. My girls ears were floppy and then straight up 3 days after i brought her home. i never got the wonky ears.


----------



## Quest10ns (Oct 26, 2011)

I found my pup's floppy ear endEARing. Get it? Anyway, it straightened up after about a week. I'm glad her ears are normal, but that floppy ear is still too cute.


----------

